# Today you would have been 8



## jal239 (Jan 19, 2010)

My sweet Macy:

I told myself I would not cry while writing this, but here I am typing away while wiping the tears that fall down my face. Today would have been your 8th birthday. The pain is still so present and each day I think about you. I still can't believe you are not with us. You were taken from us too soon!!! I look at your picture everyday and wish you were here. Your soft fluffy fur, your smell, you gentile paw on my arm-I miss it all so much!! I know you are happy running around at Rainbow Bridge, but I wanted to let you know that we love so very much and think about you everyday. How I wish I could celebrate your birthday with you (I know you would have loved eating your birthday hot dog). You will forever be my Macy Moo Moo.

Love, 
Mommy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Birthdays of fallen angels are always tough. I'm sure your golden beauty is looking down on you and smiling knowing how much he was loved.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry and i know how hard the anniversery's are you have me in tears as well.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Their time with us is much too short. And it's particularly cruel when they're taken before that short time has run its course.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your Macy so very young ..


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

So Sorry for your loss...I have tears just reading your post.Be happy that Macy is looking down on you today & smiling remembering all the fun you had & all the love you shared while Macy was here...and especially on today!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries, birthdays are always so hard even though we think we are prepared for them.

I'm sure that Macy will be having a birthday hot dog at the bridge


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. There is nothing easy about all of those special days - without them. Nothing.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of macy. Anniversaries are so painful. : (


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you strength.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

They never leave our hearts. It was 2 years ago today I lost my golden girl kayCee to cancer at 8 yrs. 9 months, and just 1o0 days ago, May 15, marked 3 yers that I had lost my old red golden, Buck, to heart attack at 12 yrs. 3 months. I know the pain you feel.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Sending you hugs. Run free - play hard and sleep soft sweet Macy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

It's so very hard. For my bridge girl Sammie, FeatherRiverSam, my first golden I always leave a milk bone outside in her dog dish on my deck for her bithday. It's always gone in the morning - she was a real sweetheart.

Pete


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

Bless sweet Macy's soul and your family. My girl would have been 10 on 6/6. I lost her to cancer on 2/8/08 at the age of 7. I feel your pain. 

Cassie Gilroy - Beautiful girl from Interlachen,Florida
DOB - 06/06/2000
Went to the Rainbow Bridge on 2/08/2008


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well of course you cried writing about Macy. I cried reading about her. Unfortunately the great love they bring makes it so very hard to lose them.

I rescue older dogs and have lost 3 in the last 7 years. It is never easy, but when it is so unexpected it is even harder. Not having the chance to say good-bye makes the loss harder for me. I can remember telling God that I had done everything right and why was my dog gone??????

Rainbow bridge posts remind me of all of my losses so are hard to read. I do it to make sure others have someone there who understands how much a dog can mean to you and understand how devastated you are from losing yours.

I looked up Macy's picture. She had a gorgeous sweet face. The grief will ease with time, but every anniversary will continue to hurt and you will continue to miss her. I'm sorry for your loss, but glad you had such a sweetheart in your life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Macy*

We all feel your pain about Macy-I am so sorry.
You will see Macy at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

